# Dog days of summer



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Fished the KFYR tourny this past weekend and fishing was slow. I would have to say around 25-30 boats did not pick up a fish they could weigh. Most of the boats that did pick up some over 14 inches caught them on current breaks. Jigs tipped with a crawler or minnow worked best for us. If you just want to get out and catch some fish there are a lot of small ones out there. Takes a lot to find enough larger ones to get a meal.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

The fishing should pick up any day now on the M. river. I have been hearing reports of larger fish being caught south of the rifle range. It's just a matter of time.

The Spring was GREAT for fishing the might eye, just hope this fall it too.


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

Fishing season is open 365 days a year. When hunting season starts there is no time for fishing. But good luck to you, I have also been hearing reports of larger fish being caught. Larger I mean big enough to keep 14-17 inches. Nothing to hot and heavy just enough to get a meal. Those reports are a few weeks old now so it could be even better.


----------

